# High Yielding Strain



## eskodaboss (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey guys im starting up a new grow and i wanted to know whats the best high yielding strain but at the same time is some fire dank weed. i prefer kushes if theres any high yielding kush strains out just let me know thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2011)

:stoned:

so many variables ...what Bubba Kush does well in Seattle....Doesnt Yield well In Texas...


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## eskodaboss (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks for the info bro, how about indoor it yields ?


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 8, 2011)

Ak47.

If it's a Kush. Hands down, Hindu Kush.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 9, 2011)

I get big results with Papaya from Nirvana but I usually veg it for at least six weeks before budding, and I horizontalise the main stem.


----------

